# Alberta



## N00bie (Sep 24, 2021)

Looking for a ebike shop in alberta that has experience with shimamo ebike stuff. I have been spinning in circles trying to find the answers for questions 

Thanks in advance
Kevin


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Maybe you can ask on facebook canadian fatbikers, i am in Que so i cannot help you, good luck


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Or maybe ask your questions here? It’s free.


----------



## N00bie (Sep 24, 2021)

Have a Husky hardcross 7 and for the life of me i can not remove the battery when key is turned and ideas?


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Alberta is a big place, if your in Edmonton or Calgary of course there will be more then one bicycle store that will work on Shimano ebikes, if they sell them.
Small towns beyond Red Deer, Lethbridge who knows man, pretty sure they'd have at least one bike shop in each.
Beyond those 2nd tier cities, its a gamble man but Alberta is a big province, wide open.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

N00bie said:


> Have a Husky hardcross 7 and for the life of me i can not remove the battery when key is turned and ideas?


I had a few Ebikes, most can be removed A- by pulling on the battery while the key is turned
or B- by pushing it to one side(near the top of it) either right or left.
Be carefull it might fall if you do not hold it properly.
It should be an easy thing when you find the proper way for your system.
The 2020 EGiant i had needed to be pulled.
My 2021 EGiant needs to be pushed to the side.
There might be a lever you will have to pull.


----------

